# Foster Goat Massive Photo Dump



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Some of you may have seen my posting in the past (and currently) about fostering baby goats for a farmer. Even though I cannot be properly compensated, I still choose to do this because I cannot stand idly by when I can save the lives of kids who deserve a chance. So! Without further ado, here's a photo dump of my kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cute babies - I understand that is why I am bottle feeding a nubian buckling


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

I'm not sure how this is a comfortable napping position


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

This kid slays me with cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

My new favorite picture!  one of Belle.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They're precious, I'm so glad you gave them a chance at life


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> They're precious, I'm so glad you gave them a chance at life


Thank you. I'm very glad I was able to help them, too. 
:kidblack:


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Miss Belle has a collar! Hehhehe. I think she has some room to grow


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Belle sometimes make this interesting noise at me while boppin' her head around and flicking her tongue out at my hand. This is probably the third time she's done this and the first time it's lasted long enough for me to record it... for over a minute. o_o


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

I think Sugar is gonna grow into a good lookin buck.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are adorable and you are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Belle!


----------

